# Smoking drivers and fag ends.



## Eat MY Dust (6 Apr 2009)

I had a woman ping her lit fag end out of her car window this morning which almost hit me. I was mildly annoyed and though I would say "thanks" when we reached the bottom of the hill. I pulled up beside her open window and was about to speak when I was confronted with her applying her make up. To which I thought "What's the point" and cycled off. 

On another note I noticed that I had been cycling the last 3 weeks without my pump attached to my bike! That would have been a long walk home on a 13 mile commute!!!


----------



## Tynan (6 Apr 2009)

got hit by one once although not burnt, the offender was genuinely apologetic when accosted, it goes to show the attitude that nothing outside the car is real or matters


----------



## ed_o_brain (6 Apr 2009)

It's a pet hate of mine.

I should keep an ashtray in a bar bag and offer it to the motons as I filter past them.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Apr 2009)

ed_o_brain said:


> It's a pet hate of mine.
> 
> I should keep an ashtray in a bar bag and offer it to the motons as I filter past them.


Empty it over them, see how they like it.

Pure laziness and not wanting to mess their cars up - they have bloody ashtrays but are too stupid/lazy to use them.

Gits - realy gets my hackles up, even when I'm in a car behind them and see them throwing them out the window. !!


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Empty it over them, see how they like it.
> 
> Pure laziness and not wanting to mess their cars up - they have bloody ashtrays but are too stupid/lazy to use them.
> 
> Gits - realy gets my hackles up, even when I'm in a car behind them and see them throwing them out the window. !!




I always wait till there is nothing around before throwing mine out of the window.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Apr 2009)

Just goes back to what myself and Bonjy was talking about on another thread. Smokers do not care that they selfishly litter with their fag butts.

Let alone think about the danger of throwing one out of a car window...
isn't that how wildfires start in Australia in the US?


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

Oops sorry, I forgot how most against smokers never do anything wrong or naughty in other ways at all, and always seem to quote the most unlikely scenario as an example.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Apr 2009)

I wonder if, the next time I'm riding and someone throws a ciggie end out of the window which nearly hits me, I should just spit into the car via the open window.... would this be seen as acceptable by them?

Oh no, I'd probably be done for assault... but it doesn't seem to work the other way round. Funny, that.


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> I wonder if, the next time I'm riding and someone throws a ciggie end out of the window which nearly hits me, I should just spit into the car via the open window.... would this be seen as acceptable by them?
> 
> Oh no, I'd probably be done for assault... but it doesn't seem to work the other way round. Funny, that.




Wouldnt happen from me, I always make sure there is noone near before letting loose out of the window, but if someone mistakenly spat at me, they propably would be done with assualt.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Apr 2009)

col said:


> Wouldnt happen from me, *I always make sure there is noone near before letting loose out of the window*, but if someone mistakenly spat at me, they propably would be done with assualt.


I assumed you were joking, for comedic effect... guess not, seems you're just a lazy, littering pillock like them. 

BTW, my spitting wouldn't be a mistake.


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> I assumed you were joking, for comedic effect... guess not, seems you're just a lazy, littering pillock like them.
> 
> BTW, my spitting wouldn't be a mistake.




Not lazy, just keeping my car fresh and the ashtray clean, oh and being honest about what i do as a smoker, but otherwise I always hang on to my butt till a bin is found, but most of the time I carry one of those little keyring ashtrays with a flip lid.
Believe me your spitting would be a mistake


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Apr 2009)

col said:


> Not lazy, just *keeping my car fresh and the ashtray clean*, oh and being honest about what i do as a smoker, but otherwise I always hang on to by butt till a bin is found, but most of the time I carry one of those little keyring ashtrays with a flip lid.
> Believe me your spitting would be a mistake


Oh as long as your car (in which you smoke) is fresh and clean... shouldn't matter about the local roads.


----------



## nilling (6 Apr 2009)

Eat MY Dust said:


> I had a woman ping her lit fag end out of her car window this morning which almost hit me.



Was she the driver? If she managed to ping it out of the passenger window I would have been impressed!


----------



## Carwash (6 Apr 2009)

col said:


> Not lazy, just keeping my car fresh and the ashtray clean...



Umm... isn't the whole purpose of an ashtray to be gradually filled with ash? So that you don't have to dump it out of the window, for example.


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Oh as long as your car (in which you smoke) is fresh and clean... shouldn't matter about the local roads.



I dont suppose one fag dump on a road with dog turd and rubbish , oil and deisel from badly maintained vehicles, dead animals being squashed, and phlem and spit on the roads from cyclists with colds or just nasty people who think its ok to spit in public places, from those so well behaved people who think smokers are the worst cause of littering on a road is really that bad in the whole scheme of things, do you?


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

Carwash said:


> Umm... isn't the whole purpose of an ashtray to be gradually filled with ash? So that you don't have to dump it out of the window, for example.



Yes it is, I normally use a keyring ashtray to save that though, but sometimes( rarely) I will throw it out the window if its clear to do so.


----------



## Carwash (6 Apr 2009)

col said:


> I dont suppose one fag dump on a road with dog turd and rubbish , oil and deisel from badly maintained vehicles, dead animals being squashed, and phlem and spit on the roads from cyclists with colds or just nasty people who think its ok to spit in public places, from those so well behaved people who think smokers are the worst cause of littering on a road is really that bad in the whole scheme of things, do you?



What is it they say about 'two wrongs...'?


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

Carwash said:


> What is it they say about 'two wrongs...'?




Your right, and Iv been very naughty in doing this sometimes. But in a similar light, he who has not sinned cast the first stone, which I bet would stop anyone complaining about anything.


----------



## Eat MY Dust (6 Apr 2009)

nilling said:


> Was she the driver? If she managed to ping it out of the passenger window I would have been impressed!



It was out of the drivers window. I was contemplating overtaking her as she was going pretty slow, so I was sitting close the white lines. I suppose if I had been in the gutter "where cyclists belong" It would have missed me by miles!


----------



## skrx (6 Apr 2009)

col said:


> I dont suppose one fag dump on a road with dog turd and rubbish , oil and deisel from badly maintained vehicles, dead animals being squashed, and phlem and spit on the roads from cyclists with colds or just nasty people who think its ok to spit in public places, from those so well behaved people who think smokers are the worst cause of littering on a road is really that bad in the whole scheme of things, do you?



All the litterers' "one fag"s add up to employing several people to pick them up and put them in a bin. It's just as bad as people throwing empty bottles or food wrappers out of cars.


----------



## asterix (6 Apr 2009)

I've noticed there've been a few roadside fires around these parts already. Things are very dry as little rain has fallen lately and I cannot think of any other reason for these fires than discarded cigarettes. Farmers don't normally burn down their own fences!


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

skrx said:


> All the litterers' "one fag"s add up to employing several people to pick them up and put them in a bin. It's just as bad as people throwing empty bottles or food wrappers out of cars.




I agree, its terrible. But I must admit Iv never seen a council litter picker using a special tool for dog ends, they just seem to be on the go all the time with crisp packets and cans and chewing gum. I wonder if the road sweepers catch all the dog ends that Iv thrown out of my car window amongst all the other rubbish, and when they steam clean chewing gum and spit from the pavements I dont recall it being designed specifically for dog ends ? Yes my one dog end probably on average a week is just pulling the council to its knees


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

asterix said:


> I've noticed there've been a few roadside fires around these parts already. Things are very dry as little rain has fallen lately and I cannot think of any other reason for these fires than discarded cigarettes. Farmers don't normally burn down their own fences!



Not been near your parts in my car at all


----------



## Maz (6 Apr 2009)

ed_o_brain said:


> I should keep an ashtray in a bar bag and offer it to the motons as I filter past them.


Just offer them the filter.


----------



## skwerl (6 Apr 2009)

col said:


> Your right, and Iv been very naughty in doing this sometimes. But in a similar light, he who has not sinned cast the first stone, which I bet would stop anyone complaining about anything.



You're wasting your time.
Forum cyclists *never* do any wrong (except you of course - fag monkey).
We are the holiest of holy, whiter than white.
Didn't you know that?


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

skwerl said:


> You're wasting your time.
> Forum cyclists *never* do any wrong (except you of course - fag monkey).
> Didn't you know that?



I should have shouldnt I?


----------



## Eat MY Dust (6 Apr 2009)

TBH I don't care about people throwing their fag ends out of their windows. It only annoyed me this morning because it nearly hit me. If she'd been using her mirrors she _may_ have chosen a different method of disposal.


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

Eat MY Dust said:


> TBH I don't care about people throwing their fag ends out of their windows. It only annoyed me this morning because it nearly hit me. If she'd been using her mirrors she _may_ have chosen a different method of disposal.




Yeah like on the dashboard or in a nice clean shiny ashtray.


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

Tynan said:


> got hit by one once although not burnt, the offender was genuinely apologetic when accosted, it goes to show the attitude that nothing outside the car is real or matters



When accosted? ? It wasnt a pensioner or petit lady was it ?

Sorry I should have realised, it was a bunch of big burly blokes Im sure.


----------



## anweledig (6 Apr 2009)

col said:


> Not lazy, just keeping my car fresh and the ashtray clean, oh and being honest about what i do as a smoker,



Well - as long as your car ashtray is clean (BTW the smoke will ensure it still stinks as it is absorbed into the linings etc) then that's all that matters. The rest of us will of course be happy to live in a filthy, fagend strewn and littered environment. 

If you think that it is any different to throwing any other rubbish out of your window then you both self-deluded and selfish.


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

anweledig said:


> Well - as long as your car ashtray is clean (BTW the smoke will ensure it still stinks as it is absorbed into the linings etc) then that's all that matters. The rest of us will of course be happy to live in a filthy, fagend strewn and littered environment.
> 
> If you think that it is any different to throwing any other rubbish out of your window then you both self-deluded and selfish.




It doesnt actually, I have both side windows open so its taken out straight to you it seems, and yes it is a filthy fagend strewn and littered environment isnt it.
If you think my odd dump is making as big a difference to the mess already out there, then you truly are a deluded and discrimenating self important morally perfect type person.


----------



## Tynan (6 Apr 2009)

col said:


> When accosted? ? It wasnt a pensioner or petit lady was it ?
> 
> Sorry I should have realised, it was a bunch of big burly blokes Im sure.



Just a regular man I think, what do you think I meant by accosted?


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

Tynan said:


> Just a regular man I think, what do you think I meant by accosted?




You think? You tell me.


----------



## goo_mason (6 Apr 2009)

Do what a female relation of mine once did when someone threw rubbish out of their car window when waiting at lights; she went over, picked it up and took it over to the open car window, "Don't you want this ?", she said. "Nope", said the driver. "Well, neither do we !" she retorted, and tossed the rubbish back in the car window into the back seat.

It would make for quite an interesting situation if you threw their smouldering fag-end back into the car... 

Col - why don't you use the ash-tray in your car for your fag-ends and then empty it into the bin when you get home ? Even when i used to smoke, I never understood why people were flicking their fag-butts out the car window. Nor did I get why they'd open the car door and empty the full ash-tray onto the street either. Wonder if they tip their full ash-trays onto the carpet at home when they need to make more space ?


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Do what a female relation of mine once did when someone threw rubbish out of their car window when waiting at lights; she went over, picked it up and took it over to the open car window, "Don't you want this ?", she said. "Nope", said the driver. "Well, neither do we !" she retorted, and tossed the rubbish back in the car window into the back seat.
> 
> It would make for quite an interesting situation if you threw their smouldering fag-end back into the car...
> 
> Col - why don't you use the ash-tray in your car for your fag-ends and then empty it into the bin when you get home ? Even when i used to smoke, I never understood why people were flicking their fag-butts out the car window. Nor did I get why they'd open the car door and empty the full ash-tray onto the street either. Wonder if they tip their full ash-trays onto the carpet at home when they need to make more space ?




So the female friend owned and used the lights area as somewhere for her own private space to sit and be comfortable did she? She would have been tasting it if she had done that to my car.

Mmm Iv already said I use a key ring ashtray, just now and then I have thrown a dump out the window, and why would anyone want to empty a full car ashtray onto their carpet at home? Do you?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Apr 2009)

Actually it does,
non smokers can smell a smoker &/or smokers car a mile off



col said:


> It doesnt actually,


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Actually it does,
> non smokers can smell a smoker &/or smokers car a mile off



I dont think you can when you do what I do. But then you know what I do dont you?
Well you must do saying that?


----------



## Tynan (6 Apr 2009)

col said:


> You think? You tell me.



I think, it was a long time ago, it wasn't important


----------



## ianrauk (6 Apr 2009)

In all seriousness Col, I have been in the cleanest of cars, not a speck of ash, windows open, but you still get that smell, you know that the driver is a smoker or they have had a smoker in the car. Sure other non smokers will agree.

Yourself being a smoker, you just can't smell it.

The thing with cigarette smoke is that it permeates everything.


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

Tynan said:


> I think, it was a long time ago, it wasn't important




It was when you wanted to use it to make a point.?


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

ianrauk said:


> In all seriousness Col, I have been in the cleanest of cars, not a speck of ash, windows open, but you still get that smell, you know that the driver is a smoker or they have had a smoker in the car. Sure other non smokers will agree.
> 
> Yourself being a smoker, you just can't smell it.
> 
> The thing with cigarette smoke is that it permeates everything.



It does in most cases, but doesnt last long in the car as I only smoKe on my own in it, and with the windows open. comments from non smoker friends have confirmed this.


----------



## goo_mason (6 Apr 2009)

col said:


> So the female friend owned and used the lights area as somewhere for her own private space to sit and be comfortable did she? She would have been tasting it if she had done that to my car.



Sorry Col, you've lost me there. Sitting in the lights area ?! No, she was standing at the side of the road when the filthy git of a driver threw his rubbish out of the car window towards the side of the road.

Good to hear you'd assault a woman who was standing up against a litter lout though. 



> Mmm Iv already said I use a key ring ashtray, just now and then I have thrown a dump out the window, and why would anyone want to empty a full car ashtray onto their carpet at home? Do you?



Nope - but by the same logic and reasoning why would anyone with an ashtray in their car want to throw their fagends out and litter the street ?

I hope you're setting a better example to your children and encouraging them to put their rubbish away in the bin rather than toss it in the street.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (6 Apr 2009)

col said:


> So the female friend owned and used the lights area as somewhere for her own private space to sit and be comfortable did she? She would have been tasting it if she had done that to my car.
> 
> Mmm Iv already said I use a key ring ashtray, just now and then I have thrown a dump out the window, and why would anyone want to empty a full car ashtray onto their carpet at home? Do you?



Deary me, Col. If you ever held any moral high ground, you lost it in a big way with this post.


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Sorry Col, you've lost me there. Sitting in the lights area ?! No, she was standing at the side of the road when the filthy git of a driver threw his rubbish out of the car window towards the side of the road.
> 
> Good to hear you'd assault a woman who was standing up against a litter lout though.
> 
> ...



Because it was easier at the time, what other reason could there be?

And here comes the insults, you really are a first rate ****chops arnt you, if you try to infer that I teach my kids to do other things nothing to do with this thread at all, what a ****ing tit you are, you self-gratification artist of the first water.


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Deary me, Col. If you ever held any moral high ground, you lost it in a big way with this post.



Just infering that I would throw it back at her.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (6 Apr 2009)

col said:


> Just infering that I would throw it back at her.



Like I say, you've lost the moral high ground in a big way. First you admit to littering, then when it's suggested that this may be a pretty antisocial thing to do (which it is) and that there are people out there who would pull you up on it, you start to go on about how you'd throw your litter back out of your car at them. Can't you see how that makes you look like an utter twat?


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Like I say, you've lost the moral high ground in a big way. First you admit to littering, then when it's suggested that this may be a pretty antisocial thing to do (which it is) and that there are people out there who would pull you up on it, you start to go on about how you'd throw your litter back out of your car at them. Can't you see how that makes you look like an utter twat?




The point is Im not a coward denying something Iv done, and if someone did think they were so up themselves that they would throw something at me that iv thrown out,which other than fag ends I havnt, then I d throw it back at them. But some here think they have a right to do things that is the same in effect as the thing they claim to find bad.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (6 Apr 2009)

col said:


> The point is Im not a coward denying something Iv done, and if someone did think they were so up themselves that they would throw something at me that iv thrown out,which other than fag ends I havnt, then I d throw it back at them. But some here think they have a right to do things that is the same in effect as the thing they claim to find bad.



Your fag ends are still litter though. Especially if, as you implied a few posts ago, you'd have no problem with emptying a full ashtray out of your car window. I mean, come on ... I was a smoker for three or four years, and I never felt the need to do that. 
Who is the "coward denying something [they've] done", by the way?


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

User3143 said:


> Oh dear




Oh dear indeed, Some cretinous morons have to attack in other ways which have nothiong to do with what we are talking about, infering you might not be up to bringing your family up properly is just that, and hoping I do whats right you zarking tit goo.


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Your fag ends are still litter though. Especially if, as you implied a few posts ago, you'd have no problem with emptying a full ashtray out of your car window. I mean, come on ... I was a smoker for three or four years, and I never felt the need to do that.
> Who is the "coward denying something [they've] done", by the way?




Would you like to tell me where I implied I would have no problem emptying a full ashtray out of the window?

Aha Iv just twigged, you pratt, good try


----------



## goo_mason (6 Apr 2009)

col said:


> Because it was easier at the time, what other reason could there be?
> 
> And here comes the insults, you really are a first rate ****chops arnt you, if you try to infer that I teach my kids to do other things nothing to do with this thread at all, what a ****ing tit you are, you self-gratification artist of the first water.



OK Col - whatever you say. But you can't start covering up for what you've already said by tossing insults around and hoping that'll throw people off the scent.

Littering IS one of the points of this thread, or hadn't you noticed ? Throwing a fag-end out is littering, and the litter wardens would do you for it, regardless of how much you abused and swore at them.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (6 Apr 2009)

col said:


> Oh dear indeed, Some cretinous morons have to attack in other ways which have nothiong to do with what we are talking about, infering you might not be up to bringing your family up properly is just that, and hoping I do whats right you zarking tit goo.



Oh, wind your neck in, you bloody idiot. Or at least read his post properly before going off on a silly childish rant. You're making the CC Juniors look like elder statesmen.


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

goo_mason said:


> OK Col - whatever you say. But you can't start covering up for what you've already said by tossing insults around and hoping that'll throw people off the scent.
> 
> Littering IS one of the points of this thread, or hadn't you noticed ? Throwing a fag-end out is littering, and the litter wardens would do you for it, regardless of how much you abused and swore at them.



Im only abusing and swearing at you you mammery gland. 
I know if I was caught Id be fined, why do you think I said Iv only done it when noone is around you dicksplash.


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

User3143 said:


> Angry are we? Don't punch above your weight col.



Dont worry I wont


----------



## goo_mason (6 Apr 2009)

col said:


> Oh dear indeed, Some cretinous morons have to attack in other ways which have nothiong to do with what we are talking about, infering you might not be up to bringing your family up properly is just that, and hoping I do whats right *you zarking tit goo*.



Oh dear yes, Col.

Personal abuse now is it ? How grown-up of you.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (6 Apr 2009)

col said:


> Would you like to tell me where I implied I would have no problem emptying a full ashtray out of the window?
> 
> Aha Iv just twigged, you pratt, good try



Not sure what the second sentence is about but:



Col said:


> Mmm Iv already said I use a key ring ashtray, just now and then I have thrown a dump out the window



and:



Goo Mason said:


> Nope - but by the same logic and reasoning why would anyone with an ashtray in their car want to thrown their fagends out and litter the street ?






Col said:


> Because it was easier at the time, what other reason could there be?



Forgive me if I've misinterpreted anything here, and feel free to clarify your position.


----------



## gavintc (6 Apr 2009)

col said:


> Im only abusing and swearing at you you mammery gland.
> I know if I was caught Id be fined, why do you think I said Iv only done it when noone is around you dicksplash.



Clearly no civic pride - the world is your ashtray. Perhaps, you can publish your address and we can dump our crap there.


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Oh, wind your neck in, you bloody idiot. Or at least read his post properly before going off on a silly childish rant. You're making the CC Juniors look like elder statesmen.




I read it properly you idiot, but you wont see it in the same way will you. Its a classic example of trolling, the sneaky little morons do it so well.


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Not sure what the second sentence is about but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your not forgiven, It seemed obvious to me I was talking about an individual fag dump, and you have tried to stitch it together to look like it was a full ashtray I would throw out the window.


----------



## goo_mason (6 Apr 2009)

col said:


> Im only abusing and swearing at you you mammery gland.
> I know if I was caught Id be fined, why do you think I said Iv only done it when noone is around you dicksplash.



So littering is OK so long as no-one is around to see you doing it, is it ?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (6 Apr 2009)

col said:


> I read it properly you idiot, but you wont see it in the same way will you. Its a classic example of trolling, the sneaky little morons do it so well.



You obviously didn't read it properly, otherwise you'd have acknowledged his main point. Which is, why do you believe that you have a right to dump your fag ends where you like, making an eyesore of our towns and cities? It's because of people like you that the whole of Britain now resembles a giant skip.


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

gavintc said:


> Clearly no civic pride - the world is your ashtray. Perhaps, you can publish your address and we can dump our crap there.



There would be too much crap for the town, never mind my house.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (6 Apr 2009)

col said:


> Your not forgiven, It seemed obvious to me I was talking about an individual fag dump, and you have tried to stitch it together to look like it was a full ashtray I would throw out the window.



OK, that's fair enough. Now, explain the difference between twenty individual fag ends and one full ashtray. It's all littering, and there's no need for it.


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> You obviously didn't read it properly, otherwise you'd have acknowledged his main point. Which is, why do you believe that you have a right to dump your fag ends where you like, making an eyesore of our towns and cities? It's because of people like you that the whole of Britain now resembles a giant skip.



I dont think I have a right, In fact I know Im being very naughty, but then if you read things properly you would know that, but then you do and are making a sterling effort with your attempts


----------



## Rhythm Thief (6 Apr 2009)

col said:


> I dont think I have a right, In fact I know Im being very naughty ...



Well, in that case, why resort to witless and unintelligent abuse when someone catches you out?


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> OK, that's fair enough. Now, explain the difference between twenty individual fag ends and one full ashtray. It's all littering, and there's no need for it.




If you count all the individual dumps Iv thrown out of the window, it probably wouldnt add up to a full ashtray, so your example of whats the difference is , well there is a big difference between throwing full ashtrays out, as often as individual dumps.


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Well, in that case, why resort to witless and unintelligent abuse when someone catches you out?




What was I caught out with?


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

User3143 said:


> Only someone without any class at all would go on like you have done in this and the OAP thread.
> 
> Col-let's face it you have tried to wind up/troll and it has not worked so now you are throwing insults at other members. What a knob.




You dick, cant you see why im answering like this?


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

User3143 said:


> So you have hit someone who threw your rubbish back at you then?




No never why?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (6 Apr 2009)

col said:


> What was I caught out with?



Doesn't matter. Something got you on a raw spot and your response was three or four posts of - there's no other term for it - witless and unintelligent personal abuse.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (6 Apr 2009)

col said:


> You dick, cant you see why im answering like this?



No. There's no call for it. Everyone else can carry on a debate like this in a sensible and restrained manner. Why can't you?


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Sorry Col, you've lost me there. Sitting in the lights area ?! No, she was standing at the side of the road when the filthy git of a driver threw his rubbish out of the car window towards the side of the road.
> 
> Good to hear you'd assault a woman who was standing up against a litter lout though.
> 
> ...


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> No. There's no call for it. Everyone else can carry on a debate like this in a sensible and restrained manner. Why can't you?



Probably because of the way some try to make comments designed to upset but nothing to do with the thread.


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Doesn't matter. Something got you on a raw spot and your response was three or four posts of - there's no other term for it - witless and unintelligent personal abuse.




Your right, it was goos last sentence involving my family.


----------



## goo_mason (6 Apr 2009)

col said:


> You dick, cant you see why im answering like this?



Is it because he used the word 'knob' in his post ? In that case, perhaps I can see you're answering like with like.

But I certainly didn't use any kind of language towards you so I can't see why I got the abuse that you directed at me.


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

goo_mason said:


> So littering is OK so long as no-one is around to see you doing it, is it ?



No it isnt, you just dont get fined. tit


----------



## Rhythm Thief (6 Apr 2009)

> I hope you're setting a better example to your children and encouraging them to put their rubbish away in the bin rather than toss it in the street.



There's nothing insulting there that I can see. Why did that get you so worked up? I hope that you're bringing your kids up not to drop their litter in the street, too.


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

User3143 said:


> Seams a valid point, why would you not want to set an example of not littering to your children?




You too eh? well , like iv said, I only smoke in the car on my own, so it doesnt apply.


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> There's nothing insulting there that I can see. Why did that get you so worked up? I hope that you're bringing your kids up not to drop their litter in the street, too.




very good


----------



## Rhythm Thief (6 Apr 2009)

goomason said:


> So littering is OK so long as no-one is around to see you doing it, is it ?





col said:


> *No it isnt *...



_Now_ we're getting somewhere. Hold that last thought, Col.


----------



## col (7 Apr 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Is it because he used the word 'knob' in his post ? In that case, perhaps I can see you're answering like with like.
> 
> But I certainly didn't use any kind of language towards you so I can't see why I got the abuse that you directed at me.




Of course you cant, but why did you say you hoped im setting a good example to my kids bit, when it really has no bearing on what we were discussing?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (7 Apr 2009)

col said:


> very good



Thanks. I didn't quite follow your explanation as to why you had a hissy fit after goo's original post, though.


----------



## col (7 Apr 2009)

User3143 said:


> Yes I can, cause you are an idiot who has tried to wind up and troll near enough the entire evening with mindless drivel and incoherent ramblings. I thought Joe didn't know what he goes on about but you surpass him in every way possible.
> 
> You're an idiot, plain and simple and I might add a



 ok


----------



## Rhythm Thief (7 Apr 2009)

col said:


> Of course you cant, but why did you say you hoped im setting a good example to my kids bit, when it really has no bearing on what we were discussing?



Of course it has a bearing on what we were discussing. The more kids who grow up thinking that dropping their litter for someone else to pick up is the norm (because that's how they've been brought up), the quicker the world will be knee deep in crap. Which is not a pleasant prospect.


----------



## col (7 Apr 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> _Now_ we're getting somewhere. Hold that last thought, Col.




Iv never tried to say otherwise.


----------



## goo_mason (7 Apr 2009)

col;662907][QUOTE=goo_mason said:


> Sorry Col, you've lost me there. Sitting in the lights area ?! No, she was standing at the side of the road when the filthy git of a driver threw his rubbish out of the car window towards the side of the road.
> 
> Good to hear you'd assault a woman who was standing up against a litter lout though.
> 
> ...



No - it's not an insinuation. It's just a statement. What on earth do you think I'm trying to insinuate ?


----------



## col (7 Apr 2009)

goo_mason;662933][QUOTE=col said:


> No - it's not an insinuation. It's just a statement. What on earth do you think I'm trying to insinuate ?



Because it seems your saying my kids toss their rubbish in the street, what did you think?


----------



## goo_mason (7 Apr 2009)

col said:


> No it isnt, you just dont get fined. *tit*



Now - what has a small bird got to do with this thread ?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (7 Apr 2009)

col said:


> Iv never tried to say otherwise.



You've spent a good bit of the thread saying how you chuck your dog ends out of your car window. If you don't think this is OK, stop doing it.


----------



## col (7 Apr 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Now - what has a small bird got to do with this thread ?



Its not a bird, its slang for a mammery.


----------



## col (7 Apr 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> You've spent a good bit of the thread saying how you chuck your dog ends out of your car window. If you don't think this is OK, stop doing it.



I dont normally, but I admitted to doing it sometimes and look how everyone reacts, no wonder people wont admit to things


----------



## Rhythm Thief (7 Apr 2009)

No one's reacted with more venom and vigour than you. If I was goo, I'd be expecting some kind of apology about now. You've behaved like an arse.


----------



## goo_mason (7 Apr 2009)

col said:


> Its not a bird, its slang for a mammery.



Actually, it's '*mammary*' Col. But thanks for explaining it to me !


----------



## col (7 Apr 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> No one's reacted with more venom and vigour than you. If I was goo, I'd be expecting some kind of apology about now. You've behaved like an arse.



Its the other way round , he said my kids throw their rubbish in the street, they dont, nor do I, and I admitted to throwing fag ends out of the window thats what Was being talked about.


----------



## col (7 Apr 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Actually, it's '*mammary*' Col. But thanks for explaining it to me !



I didnt explain that just spelled it wrong.


----------



## col (7 Apr 2009)

This was what he said.

I hope you're setting a better example to your children and encouraging them to put their rubbish away in the bin rather than toss it in the street


----------



## Dave5N (7 Apr 2009)

Jesus!


----------



## col (7 Apr 2009)

col said:


> This was what he said.
> 
> I hope you're setting a better example to your children and encouraging them to put their rubbish away in the bin rather than toss it in the street



If he had said 
I hope you're setting a better example to your children and encouraging them to put their rubbish away in the bin.
Thats fine, but to add rather than toss it in the street was a bit below the belt .


----------



## Rhythm Thief (7 Apr 2009)

col said:


> If he had said
> I hope you're setting a better example to your children and encouraging them to put their rubbish away in the bin.
> Thats fine, but to add rather than toss it in the street was a bit below the belt .



No it wasn't. You'd just admitted to doing precisely that.


----------



## col (7 Apr 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> No it wasn't. You'd just admitted to doing precisely that.



Its talking about my kids actions, not mine.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (7 Apr 2009)

It's hardly inflammatory to express a hope that you bring your kids up not to drop their litter. Especially - as I said - as you'd just cheerfully admitted to dropping litter yourself. Goo wasn't commenting on your kids' actions, merely expressing a hope that you bring your kids up not to drop litter. Nothing to get upset about at all.


----------



## goo_mason (7 Apr 2009)

col said:


> Its talking about my kids actions, not mine.



No Col - it's about your actions and the hope that your kids are being taught not to follow your example on littering.


----------



## col (7 Apr 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> It's hardly inflammatory to express a hope that you bring your kids up not to drop their litter. Especially - as I said - as you'd just cheerfully admitted to dropping litter yourself. Goo wasn't commenting on your kids' actions, merely expressing a hope that you bring your kids up not to drop litter. Nothing to get upset about at all.



Yes I have admitted to throwing the odd fag end out of the car, but Iv never said my kids throw litter on the street.
I wouldnt have got upset if he hadnt of added the " rather than toss it in the street",


----------



## col (7 Apr 2009)

goo_mason said:


> No Col - it's about your actions and the hope that your kids are being taught not to follow your example on littering.




How could they follow my example, they have never been there when iv thrown a dump out of the window, in fact he holds on to everything till we come across a bin.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (7 Apr 2009)

col said:


> Yes I have admitted to throwing the odd fag end out of the car, but Iv never said my kids throw litter on the street.
> I wouldnt have got upset if he hadnt of added the " rather than toss it in the street",



Sigh ... I'm off to bed in a minute. But for the last time, given that you'd just that minute admitted to tossing your litter in the street, it was a fairly reasonable phrase for him to use. besides, no matter how upset you were, there was no call to go off on one like you did.


----------



## goo_mason (7 Apr 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> It's hardly inflammatory to express a hope that you bring your kids up not to drop their litter. Especially - as I said - as you'd just cheerfully admitted to dropping litter yourself. Goo wasn't commenting on your kids' actions, merely expressing a hope that you bring your kids up not to drop litter. Nothing to get upset about at all.



Well put - wish I'd seen that before my last post which doesn't say it quite so eloquently.

Anyway - glad I've got the day off tomorrow since I've been up so late following this discussion. But I'm off to bed - there's no more to be said on this tonight.

(Edit - except for the fact that I've had less personal abuse on the roads in the last year than I've had on this thread tonight !!)


----------



## col (7 Apr 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Well put - wish I'd seen that before my last post which doesn't say it quite so eloquently.
> 
> Anyway - glad I've got the day off tomorrow since I've been up so late following this discussion. But I'm off to bed - there's no more to be said on this tonight.




Its a pity you didnt word it like that then isnt it.


----------



## col (7 Apr 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Sigh ... I'm off to bed in a minute. But for the last time, given that you'd just that minute admitted to tossing your litter in the street, it was a fairly reasonable phrase for him to use. besides, no matter how upset you were, there was no call to go off on one like you did.



So if someone says your kids do something they dont, you wouldnt get annoyed eh?


----------



## col (7 Apr 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Well put - wish I'd seen that before my last post which doesn't say it quite so eloquently.
> 
> Anyway - glad I've got the day off tomorrow since I've been up so late following this discussion. But I'm off to bed - there's no more to be said on this tonight.
> 
> (Edit - except for the fact that I've had less personal abuse on the roads in the last year than I've had on this thread tonight !!)




Saying my kids do something they dont will get that sort of reaction.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (7 Apr 2009)

He didn't say your kids do something they don't, did he? All he did was express the hope that they don't drop litter. Which is reasonable enough. The phrase "rather than toss it into the street" is merely there to illustrate the opposite of what is desirable, if you'll forgive me for putting it so pompously.


----------



## col (7 Apr 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> He didn't say your kids do something they don't, did he? All he did was express the hope that they don't drop litter. Which is reasonable enough. The phrase "rather than toss it into the street" is merely there to illustrate the opposite of what is desirable, if you'll forgive me for putting it so pompously.




If it was not meant as it seems , why add the rather than toss it in the street, because thats how it reads.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (7 Apr 2009)

I've just (well, nine hours ago) explained that. Read my last post again, concentrating particularly on the last sentence.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (7 Apr 2009)

col said:


> *Quoting Goo_Mason:*
> I hope you're setting a better example to your children and encouraging them to put their rubbish away in the bin rather than toss it in the street.
> 
> *You started it with this, or is this sort of insinuation ok by you?*


That insinuation is perfectly acceptable to me. 

You've admitted you (very bravely) wait until no-one is watching you before littering the streets, so Goo's question about whether you're raising your children with the same lazy, selfish attitude seems perfectly logical to me.

By all means throw a load of insults back at anyone who thinks you're a cock for littering, doesn't make what you're doing any more acceptable.


----------



## col (7 Apr 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> That insinuation is perfectly acceptable to me.
> 
> You've admitted you (very bravely) wait until no-one is watching you before littering the streets, so Goo's question about whether you're raising your children with the same lazy, selfish attitude seems perfectly logical to me.
> 
> By all means throw a load of insults back at anyone who thinks you're a cock for littering, doesn't make what you're doing any more acceptable.



Agreed it doesnt,I know its wrong,and yes lazy and selfish too in the car, but it just goes to show the hipocracy by some on here, when they can liken a few butts out of a car window over a period of time, to question your ability to be a parent and blame you for all the litter problems ect that we have, so perfect are you that you havnt contributed in any way have you? Some on here are too perfect in life and wont admit to anything, so making them liers too.
Iv thrown the odd fag out of a window, and made sure there was noone around to see it, as like the rest of you I didnt want to be fined for it, Nothing very brave about it as you seem to want to say? 
I dont claim to be perfect in anything , but at least I dont pretend and lie to make it seem like it, hipocritical liers, what a great combination to pass on to your kids, thats if you can be truthfull about it in the first place, which some cant, so live the lie.
I am the questionable one because of what iv admitted too, some of you are ten times worse when you lie to cover your ways and portray a false image of what you really are. But hey, you will deny and lie and carry on doing that, because you dont have the honesty in you to admit to something that might tarnish your perfect character, and risk the wrath of the same sort of hipocritical liers on here.
I genuinly feel sorry for those too scared to tell the truth because of being fearfull of what others like you will say, and Im glad it seems a minority on here that are like this.
So you carry on living that lie and pretending to be something you are not, if it makes you happy, But the thing about dishonesty and Being a hipocrite is that it will catch up with you in the end.


----------



## tyred (7 Apr 2009)

I think there are worse crimes than throwing a fag end from a car window and I must hold my hand up to having done it. There are times that I smoke while riding the bike if I just go out for a Sunday afternoon pootle. Again, I've dropped the butt. Raleigh didn't provide an ashtray!


----------



## Eat MY Dust (7 Apr 2009)

tyred said:


> I think there are worse crimes than throwing a fag end from a car window




I agree, although I'd prefer people to look where they're throwing it before doing so.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (7 Apr 2009)

col said:


> Agreed it doesnt,I know its wrong,and yes lazy and selfish too in the car, but it just goes to show the hipocracy by some on here... blah blah blah ...So you carry on living that lie and pretending to be something you are not, if it makes you happy, But the thing about dishonesty and Being a hipocrite is that it will catch up with you in the end.


Am I living a lie? Really? What have I lied about? I don't smoke or litter so no lies there. I have previously owned up to riding across a 5m stretch of pavement on my commute (and risked scathing attacks) so haven't hidden that fact... pray do tell me exactly what I have been telling porky pies about.


----------



## Crankarm (7 Apr 2009)

I'm new here so please be gentle. 1st I declare I am a non smoker, have never succumbed. I post on this thread with a great deal of fear as it has got pretty heated. What's the old saying "Where there's smoke there's fire...." It amazes me how many smokers chuck fags out their car on hot sunny days the fag ends lying smouldering adjacent stationary traffic ready to ignite any car with a fuel leak that passes over or too close....Bang!!!!!!!!!

Also when going along drivers chuck fags out only for the fag to be sucked back in the open rear window and as it has been exposed to a nice blast of RAM air quickly re-ignites setting fire to the rear seats  .

However the poor chap who challenged, and maybe threw back inside, sweet wrappers, a Mars bar I think, that a car passenger threw out the window of a car in stationary traffic, paid with his life when he was stabbed to death. The public spirited pedestrian turned out to be a young doctor. It was on the national news last year.

I can smell drivers in cars who are puffing away before they pass and after they have gone by .


----------



## ChrisCrc (7 Apr 2009)

Well done col for owning up to littering I smoke and if i am smoking while walking i always throw my fag but ends on the road or grass or wherever i feel like it. It actually keeps people in work, if there was no litter then the Council workers will be out of a job and also my and your Council tax might be lower due to the fact. But lets put this all in perspective YES there are people that throw their rubbish out of their cars/vans/trucks and the like and can be a real safety issue if you actually get hit with one while cycling.

Petition your MP if you want to change the Law on Flicking Fag butts from vehicles.



-----------------------------
The long and winding hill, do you give up halfway or do you become its master.


----------



## Tynan (7 Apr 2009)

I've kinda forgotten col other than his style was trenchant and argumentative but this isn't him surely?

the no para style alone is different, half term init?


----------



## Tynan (7 Apr 2009)

ChrisCrc said:


> Petition your MP if you want to change the Law on Flicking Fag butts from vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A car being involved doesn;t change the offence, it's still littering


----------



## goo_mason (7 Apr 2009)

col said:


> Agreed it doesnt,I know its wrong,and yes lazy and selfish too in the car, but it just goes to show the hipocracy by some on here, when they can liken a few butts out of a car window over a period of time, to question your ability to be a parent and blame you for all the litter problems ect that we have, so perfect are you that you havnt contributed in any way have you? Some on here are too perfect in life and wont admit to anything, so making them liers too.



OK Col - please tell us all exactly _who_ questioned your ability to be a parent, and exactly _how_ the ability was called into question ? I think you're increasingly trying to force more and more desperate interpretations onto what's been said to try and get yourself out of behaving in an abusive manner last night.


----------



## Randochap (7 Apr 2009)

Smokers SUCK!


----------



## col (7 Apr 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Am I living a lie? Really? What have I lied about? I don't smoke or litter so no lies there. I have previously owned up to riding across a 5m stretch of pavement on my commute (and risked scathing attacks) so haven't hidden that fact... pray do tell me exactly what I have been telling porky pies about.




Of course your not living a lie, you are perfect and have done nothing in your life that could be called naughty have you, so dont worry. your obviously telling the truth.


----------



## col (7 Apr 2009)

Tynan said:


> A car being involved doesn;t change the offence, it's still littering




I know, it is and its wrong.


----------



## col (7 Apr 2009)

goo_mason said:


> OK Col - please tell us all exactly _who_ questioned your ability to be a parent, and exactly _how_ the ability was called into question ? I think you're increasingly trying to force more and more desperate interpretations onto what's been said to try and get yourself out of behaving in an abusive manner last night.




When you said to me about showing my kids a good example, then added rather than throwing it on the road, that was what annoyed, as they or should I say he doesnt.
No desperate interpretations there, just what you said.


----------



## col (7 Apr 2009)

tyred said:


> I think there are worse crimes than throwing a fag end from a car window and I must hold my hand up to having done it. There are times that I smoke while riding the bike if I just go out for a Sunday afternoon pootle. Again, I've dropped the butt. Raleigh didn't provide an ashtray!





ChrisCrc said:


> Well done col for owning up to littering I smoke and if i am smoking while walking i always throw my fag but ends on the road or grass or wherever i feel like it. It actually keeps people in work, if there was no litter then the Council workers will be out of a job and also my and your Council tax might be lower due to the fact. But lets put this all in perspective YES there are people that throw their rubbish out of their cars/vans/trucks and the like and can be a real safety issue if you actually get hit with one while cycling.
> 
> Petition your MP if you want to change the Law on Flicking Fag butts from vehicles.
> 
> ...




Be carefull, you will be called and challenged as the main culprits of our untidy and littered country,


----------



## goo_mason (7 Apr 2009)

col said:


> When you said to me about showing my kids a good example, then added rather than throwing it on the road, that was what annoyed, as they or should I say he doesnt.
> No desperate interpretations there, just what you said.



No, that isn't a statement questioning your ability to be a parent. Nice try though. First you claimed it meant that I was saying that your kids tossed litter in the street. Now you're trying to claim that it's questioning your ability to be a parent.

As I said, you're trying to interpret the same statement to suit the next desperate attempt you make to wiggle your way out of having been personally abusive.


----------



## col (7 Apr 2009)

goo_mason said:


> No, that isn't a statement questioning your ability to be a parent. Nice try though. First you claimed it meant that I was saying that your kids tossed litter in the street. Now you're trying to claim that it's questioning your ability to be a parent.
> 
> As I said, you're trying to interpret the same statement to suit the next desperate attempt you make to wiggle your way out of having been personally abusive.




Actually what you said was abusive, thats why i reacted to it.


----------



## goo_mason (7 Apr 2009)

Nice try again, Col.

Don't think there's been anyone else on this entire thread who has agreed or who will agree with you on that one.

Feel free to report me to the mods if you believe that I've been abusive in any way. My conscience is clear.


----------



## col (7 Apr 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Nice try again, Col.
> 
> Don't think there's been anyone else on this entire thread who has agreed or who will agree with you on that one.
> 
> Feel free to report me to the mods if you believe that I've been abusive in any way. My conscience is clear.



I vented my anger at it enough, dont see the need to start reporting anything. Whether others see it diffentally, which Im sure some would , I took it that way. 
Now its a nice try of you to change the intent what you said.


----------



## Tynan (7 Apr 2009)

if this was a new name this'd be trolling, and then some, incredible


----------



## just jim (8 Apr 2009)

I don't know how he's got away with the abuse on this thread. I keep this fellow on the ignore list usually, but that's some nasty language been used so far.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (8 Apr 2009)

col said:


> Actually what you said was abusive, thats why i reacted to it.



No it wasn't, Col. Grow up.


----------



## tyred (8 Apr 2009)

col said:


> Be carefull, you will be called and challenged as the main culprits of our untidy and littered country,



I may drop the occasional fag end if I have nowhere else to put it but I don't dump my unwanted washing machine/TV/Video recorder/bathroom suite/armchair at the side of the road which seems to be an increasing problem. I stopped and got of my bike on sunday to lift an old TV from the middle of the road...


----------



## ianrauk (8 Apr 2009)

Then why not carry something where you can put it?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Design-Go-P...r_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=kitchen&qid=1239180822&sr=8-1



tyred said:


> I may drop the occasional fag end if I have nowhere else to put it


----------



## col (8 Apr 2009)

just jim said:


> I don't know how he's got away with the abuse on this thread. I keep this fellow on the ignore list usually, but that's some nasty language been used so far.




It so terrible that I swore isnt it, very bad thing to do, but of course you have never swore in your life. This is the type of hipocrite that Im talking about, and if he denies swearing then he is a lier too.
Just as well you ignore me, I dont associate with your sort if possible.


----------



## tyred (8 Apr 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Then why not carry something where you can put it?
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Design-Go-P...r_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=kitchen&qid=1239180822&sr=8-1



I don't think I could put a discarded telly in that


----------



## col (8 Apr 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> No it wasn't, Col. Grow up.




There do you feel good about acting the adult now?


----------



## goo_mason (8 Apr 2009)

col said:


> I vented my anger at it enough, dont see the need to start reporting anything. Whether others see it diffentally, which Im sure some would , I took it that way.
> Now its a nice try of you to change the intent what you said.



I've not changed the intent of what I said. I stand by what I wrote, and would say it again. Unfortunately you've tried to turn what was said into something else twice now.

And by way, I don't think people complaining about you swearing in this thread are hypocrites, Col. I'm sure they'll freely admit to swearing in real life - they just don't come on here and fire off abuse every time they don't like what someone else has said.

I may not like what you say, but you don't see me getting all foul-mouthed, do you ?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (8 Apr 2009)

goo_mason said:


> I've not changed the intent of what I said. I stand by what I wrote, and would say it again. Unfortunately you've tried to turn what was said into something else twice now.
> 
> And by way, I don't think people complaining about you swearing in this thread are hypocrites, Col. I'm sure they'll freely admit to swearing in real life - they just don't come on here and fire off abuse every time they don't like what someone else has said.
> 
> I may not like what you say, but you don't see me getting all foul-mouthed, do you ?


Ignore him, Goo - he's just being a bit of a tit.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (8 Apr 2009)

col said:


> There do you feel good about acting the adult now?



Well, I obviously feel a good bit more secure in myself than you do. Read the whole thread again, then come back to me and tell me if you really feel like you've been behaving like a mature adult.


----------



## magnatom (8 Apr 2009)

I've been (and still am) busy of late, so I only just skimmed through this thread just now. 

Col, I would consider goo a friend of mine. I've cycled with him on a couple of occasions now and he is a nice chap. Your reaction towards him, and your abuse was way, way out of line. So I'm sorry, my fragile trust in your 'changed' ways has been broken, and I will be adding you to my ignore list again (the only person on it). I can't see any reason for removing you from it in the future.

As for fag ends. They are litter. Pure and simple. Even to the extent that it makes the news. There is no excuse.


----------



## ajb (8 Apr 2009)

Just read the whole lot,

UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## HLaB (8 Apr 2009)

ajb said:


> Just read the whole lot,
> 
> UNBELIEVABLE


I admire you for that and I 2nd the UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## Tynan (8 Apr 2009)

surely this isn't col?


----------



## col (8 Apr 2009)

goo_mason said:


> I've not changed the intent of what I said. I stand by what I wrote, and would say it again. Unfortunately you've tried to turn what was said into something else twice now.
> 
> And by way, I don't think people complaining about you swearing in this thread are hypocrites, Col. I'm sure they'll freely admit to swearing in real life - they just don't come on here and fire off abuse every time they don't like what someone else has said.
> 
> I may not like what you say, but you don't see me getting all foul-mouthed, do you ?





I think if you go through the history of my posts, Im sure you will find I rarely swear, no where near as much as some, and yes reacted badly to your hint that my son throws litter on the street. So how you come to the "every time I come across something I dont like and fire off abuse? Im curious to know.
No you dont get foul mouthed at all, I did this time, no excuses just got enraged by the hint from you.

Mags its your perogative, And again, why bother mentioning the fag ends as litter, Iv never said otherwise?


Rhythm thief, Im secure in my ways, just didnt like what was said in that instance, but its more childish trying to comment with the grow up bit.

Sh1rky bloke, Your a cracker 


Tynan, thanks for the query of me being myself, I wasnt, certain things were going on that were a worry, but still not an excuse for my swearing, but I did it to how I read goos post, and maybe did go too far. But still see what he said as unneccasery, as too was my swearing.


----------



## gavintc (8 Apr 2009)

Well like Magna, I have placed col in my solitary ignore box. I do not understand him, and cannot decide whether his a troll or just contrary. Never mind, his comments are now someone else's problem


----------



## col (8 Apr 2009)

gavintc said:


> Well like Magna, I have placed col in my solitary ignore box. I do not understand him, and cannot decide whether his a troll or just contrary. Never mind, his comments are now someone else's problem




It looks like the whole of scotland is ignoring me now


----------



## Bman (8 Apr 2009)

col said:


> How could they follow my example, they have never been there when iv thrown a dump out of the window, in fact he holds on to everything till we come across a bin.



I must admit, I would much prefer a fag butt to a dump being thrown out of a window at me! lol


----------



## col (8 Apr 2009)

Bongman said:


> I must admit, I would much prefer a fag butt to a dump being thrown out of a window at me! lol




Yes I did go too far there


----------



## Dirtyhanz (10 Apr 2009)

Im sorry col there is right and wrong and you are just wrong


----------



## PBancroft (10 Apr 2009)

Last weekend I walked up Scafell Pike. The *summit* was strewn with discarded fag ends. Why? Ignorance and self justification in the delusion that it is "OK" to drop them.

In contrast, a friend I walked with also smokes. When he got to the top he had a fag - I don't see the need, but its up to him after all. After he finished he put the end in a plastic bag to carry back down. If he can do that, I'm sure drivers - and you, Col - can use the ashtray at arm's length.

Col, you are being ridiculous. It is my opinion that you should take a step back from this debate for a few days and then think about why there is a consensus view here about littering out of car windows, and whether you are right or wrong to do it.

And for what it is worth, I have read, and reread Goo's comment several times and wondered if I would be offended if someone said that to me. The truth is if someone asked me if I set an example to the children in my family and encouraged them to put their rubbish away in the bin rather than toss it in the street, I would hold my head up high and say *Yes. *


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (10 Apr 2009)

Kaipaith said:


> ...And for what it is worth, I have read, and reread Goo's comment several times and wondered if I would be offended if someone said that to me. The truth is if someone asked me if I set an example to the children in my family and encouraged them to put their rubbish away in the bin rather than toss it in the street, *I would hold my head up high and say Yes. *


Aaah, but you don't throw fag ends out of car windows when no-one is looking, so it's quite easy for you to say that you like to set a good example by (not) doing this... as can we all who don't litter...


----------

